# sink drain height....am I ok?



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

18 inches off the finished floor 22” may be OK depending on the vanity and or sink you will be using.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

We normally go 19 off the rough floor for lavatory drains, but nowadays it seems like everyone is putting in 36" tall vanity cabinets and we end up using tailpiece extensions on everything.


When you say 31" vanity, is that the height of the cabinet? If so, it seems odd. Is it custom?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

alot of plumbers rough in 18-20" off rough floor...seems to work in just about cases.....except custom installs:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> alot of plumbers rough in 18-20" off rough floor...seems to work in just about cases.....except custom installs:yes:


How about those 'vessel sinks'---a mixing bowl mounted on a counter top?

Those always have a lot of tail piece extensions-- I won't be sorry when those go out of fashion--


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I installed a really cool looking vessel about a month and a half ago.

It looked like a wooden bowl, but it was actually a clear glass bowl with wood grain kind of screen printed onto the backside of it.

I like the way they look, but they are not very practical. I Probably wouldn't put most of them in my house.

There is ONE that american standard makes that I would get. It kinda looks like a vessel but it only sits up a couple inches off the countertop. I don't have the money for that kind of junk right now though. :whistling2:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> How about those 'vessel sinks'---a mixing bowl mounted on a counter top?
> 
> Those always have a lot of tail piece extensions-- I won't be sorry when those go out of fashion--


 don't do that many in my area when I did do a few seem to me drain was around 24" of floor..just guessing though can't remember...:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The first one that I installed--the customer turned on the water --and ended up with a wet dress--the water blasted up the bowl and really soaked her---

I turned the shut offs down a bit---


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

ben's plumbing said:


> don't do that many in my area when I did do a few seem to me drain was around 24" of floor..just guessing though can't remember...:yes:


The one that i mentioned above had to be something crazy like 27 or 28 to clear the drawers.

Good luck getting any other sink to hook up to that stupid plumbing.

:laughing:


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Alan said:


> I installed a really cool looking vessel about a month and a half ago.
> 
> It looked like a wooden bowl, but it was actually a clear glass bowl with wood grain kind of screen printed onto the backside of it.
> 
> ...


If a family member is a sr. citizen or if a anyone has had back problems, I strongly suggest NOT installing a vessel sink. Using a conventional sink that's recessed below the counter top, it's convenient to prop the upper body using elbows on the the counter top when bending over at the waist to wash the face or rinse the mouth after brushing. It's impossible to do that with a vessel sink that's above counter top level.

Always washed my face by bending forward at the waist without propping my body using my elbows my whole life. One day I pulled my back doing it that way. So now I always prop my upper body using my elbows and forearms on the front ledge of the counter top. That incident is when I realized the disadvantage of vessel sinks.

HRG (who has had occasional back problems for many years)


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> alot of plumbers rough in 18-20" off rough floor...seems to work in just about cases.....except custom installs:yes:


 17-18" is about where I normally aim also


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was taught to remember the ages of adult hood---

18 for the drain---

21 for the water lines---


----------



## oba97 (Jan 28, 2012)

hmmmm....I re-measured and I am closer to 21" of the floor. I guess I will just have to set up the sink and see if it's going to work. Man I hope it does!


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I was taught to remember the ages of adult hood---
> 
> 18 for the drain---
> 
> 21 for the water lines---


 I like that idea,of course ive been holding at 16 years old longer than many of these guys have been alive! :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

oba97 said:


> hmmmm....I re-measured and I am closer to 21" of the floor. I guess I will just have to set up the sink and see if it's going to work. Man I hope it does!


Chances are you are in very good shape--modern vanities tend to be taller that the sinks of old---almost every vanity I install needs an extension,because the drain is to low--


----------

